# Kidney Stone!



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I passed one last night, and it was horrible. It is the first itme I have had one.

Not for the faint hearted! Don't try this at home


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I know all to well,the worst hurt I've ever had. Last year I had one that would not pass. Hospitalized three times for that one stone.They finally got it broke up enough,for me to pass. Next day I passed five pieces. Felt like I was peeing razor blades. :handlease no more. Eddie


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I have passed several over the last, wow when I think of it, 40 yrs! I have a genetic disease that makes me and several siblings, produce them. I have had better luck lately, seeing a naturopath, I drink lots of water with lemon in it and take a hydrangea supplement. I also find if I take a hot bath, as hot as I can stand it, it seems to relax things and the stones pass easier. I haven't yet convinced my husband to get a hot tub for me! I have had surgery 5 times to remove them, mine are too hard to break up and they get big and start blocking things and have to be removed. The last one the dr was able to do lithotripsy by making a small incision and putting a probe in to break up the stone. I would much rather go through child birth! You have something to show other than a rock after all that pain.
Hope you are feeling much better now.
Pam


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I feel your pain! I've only had one and it was 3mm according to the catscan.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

pamB,

I passed three kidney stones during my 7-8 months of pregnancy. Couldn't take any pain meds to protect the baby. I got in a warm tub of water and got on the floor with my head between my knees ( or close to it, if that is possible when pregnant with a 10 lb'er) to try to relieve the pain. I ended up having a c-section to get the baby out, and all of that and the rehab afterwards was nothing compared to passing kidney stones!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

firegirl969 said:


> and all of that and the rehab afterwards was nothing compared to passing kidney stones!


No babies here, so I can't compare but I did have people ask me what I named my stone.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

Can people us amonimum cholride like you use to keep goats from getting stones?


----------



## Backwoods Momma (Feb 26, 2008)

I was surprised to find out that one of the things that causes kidney stones is a lack of calcium and magnesium. I have never had them but, a friend of mine had a terrible time with them and the doctors told them to stay away from calcium but, when he started taking a good calcium supplement his problems went away.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

about once a year I have stone issues...the first time cost me $1,500 (I suffered horrible pain for a couple of weeks before it passed, and when it did pass it scared my husband so bad he dragged me to the emergency room), now I treat myself.

LOTS of water (about 4 1/2 liters a day) daily Nettle infusion (when suffering I add Juniper berries and Marshmallow Root). I have given up all meat and I limit my intake of some foods shown to cause stones.

Somewhere I have a list of foods that stone sufferers are to AVOID, here it is: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/kidney-stones/DS00282/DSECTION=prevention

And this page http://www.health.harvard.edu/healthbeat/HEALTHbeat_101205.htm#art1


----------



## Mrs_stuart (Dec 24, 2003)

my husband get them a lot...
he finally had some testing done and they determined that he produces to much uric acid...Now he takes daily meds to stop this. 
The dr. told him to watch salt, drink lots of fluids (no coffee, tea or dark colas) and to limit meat and proteins. 
the pain seems to be horrible with him, and I wouldn't wish it on anyone!

Belinda


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I wish I wasn't playing one-upmanship on this subject, in a number of ways. About a dozen years ago I had a bout with kidney stones. One got caught in a ureter, and while I was in the hospital the ureter burst. While the pain leading up to that was intense (no one could figure out why the pain was increasing after they started the pain meds), but once the tube was breached it subsided. I did finally manage to pass the stone on my own, which was surprisingly small.

I vowed that I would never have another kidney stone, and did a lot of research on the subject. My personal advice (I'm not a doctor, but have told a few to take a hike): If you are someone who forms stones, try taking a magnesium supplement like magnesium asporotate and _avoid at all costs_ phosphoric acid, which is in many soft drinks. Get a home water distiller and drink 24 oz of distilled water each day or before bed, more if you feel a stone coming on. Most people get plenty of calcium now, but very little magnesium, and some of us forget to drink water. Getting up to pee in the middle of the night is much more comfortable than dealing with stones.

Touch wood, I have not had a single stone since that episode, so either what I am doing works, or I am incredibly lucky.


----------



## BeaG (Aug 21, 2008)

I understand that unsweetened organic cranberry juice will dissolve the kidney stones before they pass. I think it should be worth a try. 

(Incidently that unsweetened cranberry juice is very sour! I have used it for urinary track problems. Hard to drink, but seems to help....)


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I've had and passed three. Worst pain I've ever encountered and I've had plenty of emergency room visits from broken bones to broken beer bottles that I stepped on barefoot that had to be cut out of my foot, and everything in between. Kidney stones suck.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Charleen said:


> I feel your pain! I've only had one and it was 3mm according to the catscan.


You are lucky! My DH has stones that average around 6 to 9 mm. Passed a 7mm at home one day. Hit him without any warning! :grit:


----------



## JmrHike (Sep 17, 2008)

They also say that adding fresh lemon juice to your water will help from preventing any stones from forming.


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

yes Ive seen people drink lemon juice during an attack and within 20 minute there relaxing with less pain that is tolerable.
sometimes when people are around radiation or have had ex-rays the radiation trick the body into thinking calcium is bad and tries to get rid of it and deposits in the kidneys try cleansing with apple pectin it helps pull the radiation and then do a calcium product that has been chelated by a plant source like alfalfa and the body can use this better. just my 2 cents worth


----------



## YoYoDog (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm also genitically disposed to stones. I've passed over thirty. (I really stopped counting after thirty.) My own belief is lemon juice is nothing but folklore. Doctor gives me gout medication which seems to reduce them some. It's a side effect for uric acid stones, not really related to gout. 

I normally don't go to the doctor when I get one, otherwise I would go broke. Best thing for me is when I get one, I take two of my meds for my knee pain, take a super hot bath and drink a ton of water all right before going to bed. (If I can get to sleep it reduces the pain) Usually half way thru the night or at least by morning it blows like the old Drake oil rig!

I'm not a doctor nor do I play one on TV, but it works for me.

Dan


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

PamB said:


> I have passed several over the last, wow when I think of it, 40 yrs! I have a genetic disease that makes me and several siblings, produce them. I have had better luck lately, seeing a naturopath, I drink lots of water with lemon in it and take a hydrangea supplement. I also find if I take a hot bath, as hot as I can stand it, it seems to relax things and the stones pass easier. I haven't yet convinced my husband to get a hot tub for me! I have had surgery 5 times to remove them, mine are too hard to break up and they get big and start blocking things and have to be removed. The last one the dr was able to do lithotripsy by making a small incision and putting a probe in to break up the stone. I would much rather go through child birth! You have something to show other than a rock after all that pain.
> Hope you are feeling much better now.
> Pam


Sounds like the same thing my Pastor's wife has. Her's in genetic too. She told me the name of it, but can't remember it. Where do you get hydrangea supplement? I'll have to tell her about it. Also, how much do you take for it?


----------



## abamomma (Sep 14, 2007)

This is a kidney stone remedy I have learned:
Buy 10-12 lemons
Juice one lemon and drink it
in about 10-15 minutes do it again and continue until all lemons are gone
Lay with your hip elevated on the side with the stone so that the kidney stone (now shrunk from the lemon juice) can pass through the kidney.

This is also the same treatment for gall stones with the added factor of drinking 6-8 oz mineral spirits or olive oil after the lemons and there is no need to lay with hip elevated.

Due to the fact that the lemon juice does in fact shrink the stones, I would recommend that anyone with a tendency to stones drink lemon juice regularly.

Hope this information is useful to someone.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I got one in a jar that is about the size of a pencil eraser. They hurt, Can not remember how many I have had. Started when I was about mid thirties. When I show this to people they flip out. Dr kept one of the big ones for show and tell. I just drink a whole lot of water and pass them in the tub to make sure they are out.Man they sure give ya pain. Hope you feel better soon. Drink a whole lot of water.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I get the hydrangea from Nature's Sunshine. My dr had one of my big ones for awhile, he had a slide made of my xray and used it when teaching. It is bigger than a quarter and 1/2 in thick. I also have one that reminds me of a breaded shrimp! Pam


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

YoYoDog said:


> I'm also genitically disposed to stones. I've passed over thirty. (I really stopped counting after thirty.) My own belief is lemon juice is nothing but folklore. Doctor gives me gout medication which seems to reduce them some. It's a side effect for uric acid stones, not really related to gout.
> 
> I normally don't go to the doctor when I get one, otherwise I would go broke. Best thing for me is when I get one, I take two of my meds for my knee pain, take a super hot bath and drink a ton of water all right before going to bed. (If I can get to sleep it reduces the pain) Usually half way thru the night or at least by morning it blows like the old Drake oil rig!
> 
> ...


I'm like you . I quit at 25 but that was years ago. I take calcium just like the doctor told me NOT to do. That seemed to knock them down to one every year or so. Dad had over 150 when he quit. everybody is different i can' take pain pills they don't work. Aspirin is as bought as good as anything. that and a hot shower. some are smooth, some are cratered, and once in a while you get that one with the hook on it.


----------



## Madamkitty33 (Feb 25, 2009)

Just call me the radical here. My husband suffered with kidney stones all his life. In fact he was in a horrible car wreck at the age of six on the way to the hospital for stones. He never had only one at a time. When he was 30 and we were married, a urologist finally did test to find out why when x-rays showed 13 in one kidney and 10 in the other, one stone was the size of a cigarette butt. He too has the genetic predisposition, he took Potassium K for years until the pharmacy told him it was just high doses of potassium. No more prescriptions, still no stones until he hit 45. Here they came again. I had gotten him to quit drinking alcohol when we got married, I went and bought him a six pack of beer. Now he drinks 3 beers every two weeks to keep his kidneys flushed. No more stones. It's horrible to see your husband down on his knees in pain in an ER after they have given him 8 shots of morphine. He happens to be one of those that morphine does nothing for. I'm not calling for someone to become drunk, but beer will flush out a stone faster than cranberry juice anyday. Even an aunt of mine used it on her husband when he was hospitalized waiting for surgery. He spit that stone by midnight.


----------



## Watcher48 (Aug 30, 2007)

rose2005 said:


> Interesting..I managed to pass mine at home, throwing up and passing out at the same time. Not nice.
> 
> Might try the beer next time. I'm not a beer drinker, but I'm willing to try anything to help when I get them. As others have said, pain meds just dont work.
> 
> ...


Get yourself some pure black cherry juice. Kroger has it in their natural foods section. drink it every few days. It works. i don't remember who got me on it but it worked for me. i take calcium /magnesium too.


----------

